# New Zealand Student Visa



## Jadi

Hi,

I have been recently got rejected for Australian Student Visa for not having work history after my studies.

I am thinking of applying for New Zealand student visa in July Intake. But get to hear that they would be a likely chances for my rejections due to my Australian student visa rejection. If I don't share this information with New Zealand embassy would they be able to know it that I have ever applied for Australian student visa?

Please advice. 

Thanks


----------



## topcat83

Jadi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been recently got rejected for Australian Student Visa for not having work history after my studies.
> 
> I am thinking of applying for New Zealand student visa in July Intake. But get to hear that they would be a likely chances for my rejections due to my Australian student visa rejection. If I don't share this information with New Zealand embassy would they be able to know it that I have ever applied for Australian student visa?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


I think you must assume that they will share information. And as NZ has similar requirements to Australia, you may have problems applying here anyway.


----------

